# Trauer um Biker



## spichboy (26. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

neulich bei einer strammen Abfahrt ist es mir kurz in den Sinn gekommen. Was wäre, wenn das Vorderrad sich lösen würde? Ich bin zwar gut heimgekommen, heute jedoch erreichte mich die Nachricht, dass letzte Woche in der Abfahrt hinter dem Restaurant Woll in Spicheren ein Biker das Vorderrad und sein Leben in der Abfahrt verlor.

Mein Mitgefühl der Familie. Vielleicht bin ich manchmal auch etwas leichtsinnig und lasse es zu sehr krachen...

Traurige Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Blocko (26. September 2010)

Näää...! echt!? da beim Woll senkrecht den Weg runter ins Tal??
Das hört sich übel an. War da auch letzten Monat erst wieder. Wobei ich eher Angst hätte, dass mal der Lenker bricht. Egal, übelst!! :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (26. September 2010)

Was passiert wohl, wenn dir bei 150 auf der Autobahn am Auto der Reifen platzt? Oder bei 80 auf der Landstraße und dir kommt n Auto entgegen?

Oder mit dem Motorrad?

Was passiert, wenn du über die Straße gehst, und dich einer überfährt?

Wenn du dir anfängst, solche Fragen zu stellen, dann kannste den ganzen Tag rumlaufen und dich nach tödlichen Gefahren umgucken. Persönlich bin ich ja der Meinung, wenn´s Zeit ist zu gehen, dann geht man, egal wie, wann und wo man gerade ist.

Mein Beileid an die Familie, fiese Sache ...


----------



## faraketrek (26. September 2010)

Mir ist letzten Winter auch mal der Schnellspanner aufgegangen. 
Habs zum Glück vor der Abfahrt gemerkt, weil das Bike so komisch geflattert hat beim Bremsen. Seitdem wandert mein Blick beim Fahren immer mal zu den Schnellspannern.
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen des Toten.

Grüße,

faraketrek


----------



## crazyeddie (26. September 2010)

tragische geschichte. aber wenn ich sehe wie die leute ihre schnellspanner zumachen, wunderts mich nicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (26. September 2010)

Hmm..was soll man dazu sagen...iss echt übel...mein Beileid an die Angehörigen...


----------



## Calli Potter (27. September 2010)

Auch mein Beileid an die Angehörigen :-( 

Aber es kann immer was passieren, egal wo de gerade unterwegs bist. 

Man weis ja auch nicht was der Grund des Sturzes war. Aber das gehört halt eben dazu zum Sport. Ist halt eben hart wenn sowas passiert aber es gehört zum Sport machen hinzu!!!


----------



## montageständer (27. September 2010)

oha...auch von mit ein herzliches beileid und mitgefühl an die angehörigen...

einen beitrag würde ich hier aber, wenn ich den geschrieben hätte, ganz schnell löschen solange nicht wirklich bekannt ist ins detail was da passiert ist. aber selbst wenn ich wüßte was da passiert ist, würde ich mir so ne kack aussage verkneifen...
manche leute...oh man...da fehlen echt die worte.

also an alle leute die nicht genau auf ihre schnellspanner achten...ihr habt selber schuld und es wohl nicht anders verdient wenn das passiert. so zumindest verstehe ich diesen einen beitrag Oo !


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2010)

Da ist man froh, an allen Rädern mehrfach gesicherte Steckachsen zu haben 

Mein Beileid trotzdem.


----------



## spichboy (27. September 2010)

Die Ursache habe ich heute erfahren. Die Gabel ist gebrochen. Über Marke, alter usw. gibt es keine weiteren Infos.

VG
Christophe


----------



## Calli Potter (29. September 2010)

Das ist echt Hart!!!! Wenn die Gabel bricht hast de echt keine Chance!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Oktober 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Die Ursache habe ich heute erfahren. Die Gabel ist gebrochen. Über Marke, alter usw. gibt es keine weiteren Infos.
> 
> VG
> Christophe



Mir ist bei Tempo 45 auf Schotter-Rüttelpiste (ca. 18 %) mal eine Alu-Starrgabel gebrochen...
Ich dachte in diesem Moment nur, komisch, warum kommt mir plötzlich mein Vorderrad entgegen? (Kein Witz!) - völlig abgefahren!

Bin natürlich gestürzt, habe aber wohl intuitiv richtig reagiert und mich über den Rücken abgerollt (das war nicht geübt, das war NUR GLÜCK!)... bis auf eine leicht ledierte Winterjacke habe ich das Ganze überstanden!

Will damit sagen, manchmal braucht man einfach nur GLÜCK!!!

Vom Gabelhersteller kam noch nicht mal ein Bedauernschreiben, im Gegenteil, ich musste ein halbes Jahr um Ersatz kämpfen, den ich natürlich nicht mehr verbaut habe!

Viele Grüße...
und VIEL GLÜCK auf den Trails!!


----------



## medicus41 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ein Bekannter von mir hat Ende letzten Jahres ebenfalls einen Gabelbruch erlitten bei dem er sich recht schwer verletzt hat. O-Ton vom Händler seines Vertrauens..."Sie müssen sich halt alle 2 Jahre ein neue Gabel kaufen".


----------



## Blocko (4. Oktober 2010)

kann keiner genauere Angaben zur jeweilig betroffenen Gabel machen? 

...und nochmals: Herzliches Beileid!


----------



## WarndtBiker (4. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir mein Beileid den Angehörigen

Ist doch egal was für eine Gabel es war, ich denke nur mann sollte sein Material halt sorgfältig pflegen und regelmäßig eine Inspektion selbst ( wenn man sich auskennt) oder vom Fachmann des Vertrauens machen lassen!
Ausserdem ....sollte man nicht auch regelmäßig seine Gabel warten?

Ich nehme das Unglück für mich als Denkanstoss, nochmal genau auf mein Material zu achten!!!

Gruß
Norman


----------



## Alphamann (4. Oktober 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> kann keiner genauere Angaben zur jeweilig betroffenen Gabel machen?
> 
> ...und nochmals: Herzliches Beileid!


 
Also einem Kumpel vom mir ist mal ne Rock Shox gebrochen. Danach hat er ein paar Wochen einen Gips getragen


----------



## Blocko (5. Oktober 2010)

Alphamann schrieb:


> Also einem Kumpel vom mir ist mal ne Rock Shox gebrochen. Danach hat er ein paar Wochen einen Gips getragen



wo brechen denn die Gabeln genau? unten an der Aufhängung oder am 
Schaft oder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir war es eine Alu-Starrgabel von Steinbach mit Cantisockeln; direkt unterhalb der Sockel - aber nicht an der Schweißnaht...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Bei mir war es eine Alu-Starrgabel von Steinbach mit Cantisockeln; direkt unterhalb der Sockel - aber nicht an der Schweißnaht...



Muss man dazu noch was sagen? Wenn Du so ein absolutes Leichtbau-Teil extrem überlastest, ist das wohl kein Wunder. Und dann auch noch auf Garantie ne neue haben wollen. Merkst Du noch was?


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Muss man dazu noch was sagen? Wenn Du so ein absolutes Leichtbau-Teil extrem überlastest, ist das wohl kein Wunder. Und dann auch noch auf Garantie ne neue haben wollen. Merkst Du noch was?



Sorry Kollege... in der Gebrauchsanweisung war weder eine Fahrer -Gewichtsbeschränkung, noch war eine Gebrauchs-Beschränkung auf flache, ebene asphaltierte Wege...


----------

